# Just discovered this site where they exclusively use Vs to market their products



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

Have you heard or ordered anything from this site: www.bowsers.com ?

They seem to have nice stuff, and you'll also notice that they exclusively use the Vizsla to promote their stuff.

A friend of mine told me of it today, but I was curious to know if anyone has dealt with them or their products.

AT


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

....seems expensive though...


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

I just had a look and I love that shop!!!! I'm sure I will order something....they have so many different stuff!!! Thanks for that!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

What beautiful things they have!! So beautiful! As soon as I get some extra money I am sure I will look into buying something. I love almost everything! <3 Yes! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

The folks on the VizslaTalk list rave about these beds...great quality, last forever, etc. 

Made in Canada by a Vizsla owner/breeder.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I love those Medishi double feeding bowls. So pretty.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We have a couple of their items. Great quality stuff. Better if you can find it on sale as it is quite expensive.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Fantastic site, far better than any UK sites...mind you I would be bankrupt if I could shop on sites like those,and Darcy would be even more gorgeous...if that's possible.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice site! I looked at several items and they seemed for the most part to be pretty much in line with the retail shops for things like crate pads, dog jackets etc. The throws seemed a bit pricey, especially as I know how quickly they end up with a tooth hole in them here, but overall it looks like excellent quality for good value to me. 
I really like the dog couches and for what they are vs. a simple dog bed it didn't seem out of line to me.
I wish them all the luck - after all they have Vizslas, and Vizslas deserve the best!

Ken


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Nice site! I looked at several items and they seemed for the most part to be pretty much in line with the retail shops for things like crate pads, dog jackets etc. The throws seemed a bit pricey, especially as I know how quickly they end up with a tooth hole in them here, but overall it looks like excellent quality for good value to me.
> I really like the dog couches and for what they are vs. a simple dog bed it didn't seem out of line to me.
> I wish them all the luck - after all they have Vizslas, and Vizslas deserve the best!
> 
> Ken


They have been in business in Canada for many years and as you can see, they breed V's...win/win.
The products we have purchased are very good, very Kian "proof"


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so glad you posted. Oso has been mattressless in his crate for a WHILE now. He destroyed his $100 + mattress quite awhile ago and we've just been putting blankets in there since.

I know it's not as comfy though, so I've been wanting to get him a new mat. These are gorgeous and it's good to hear they are durable as well. I'm hoping Oso won't tear up the new mattress. He had the old one for months before it got destroyed and he's much more mature now. ::::fingers crossed::::

It's nice to see V's modeling. We have a local petstore whose owners have V's. Their logo is a V and they have photos of v's throughout their ads (though they use other dogs as well). Certainly attracted me to their store!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

We were looking for a sofa or something that Whistler could lay on (other than my thighs... hahah) because once he get to 65-70 lbs I don't want to lose circulation in my legs while watching an important episode of Big Bang Theory! I have spoken to a few friends and they also said that the quality was good so I might get him an early xmas gift. Still waiting on my great white north jacket that I ordered as per littlelulu's recommandation.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

The merchandise looks beautiful, but what I really want is the puppy inside the Buttercup bed....


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

We have a Bowser donut bed for Lu and we love it. It still looks amazing after almost 2.5 years and Lulu chooses it over the sofa like 50% of the time which isn't bad . She really loves snuggling in it and resting her head on the side. It's super easy to wash since the bottom part comes out as a separate mat (which I take to agility class) and the "stuffing" can be unzipped from the donut part so the cover can be washed. Goes in the washer and drier with no problem. 

It was definitely expensive but most of our friends with dogs have bought like 5 beds from Costco over the period that we've just had the one. So really we've spent less and have a better bed .

Here's a pic of Lu and her buddy Max having a nap in her Bowser bed together.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback lulu, I was contemplating a Costco sofa but I'll get one from Bowsers instead!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

AT - If I recall correctly, you're located in NS (we are, too - in Halifax). We got our Bowser bed at Global Pets. There's also another couple of stores in Hali that carry them. Just in case you don't want to order online.

Edit: Just looked back on your post from a while ago and I see you're in Moncton. Do you still have Global there? We love it, it's where we get Lu's food.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

AcadianTornado said:


> Thanks for the feedback lulu, I was contemplating a Costco sofa but I'll get one from Bowsers instead!


I can't compare with the Bowser's beds (they look awesome!) but we picked up one of the dog sofa for Mako over a year ago and it's still in great shape! Plus, he looks so frigging hilarious sitting in it!


----------

